# New Girl, Hello



## MaryC (Jul 25, 2007)

Hello,

This is my first posting, so if anyone can give me some tips on this site yet alone fertility! i would really apprecaite it.
I am 32 years old and live in county Down but am originally from Dublin. I hope to get to know lots of new friends and get some great advice and support along the way!

Mary


----------



## SUNNY2007 (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi Mary if you join the main Northern ireland thread thats were most of us post.  Welcome to the site i have only been here a couple of months myself but everyone has been great support.  Where abouts in co.down are you from...i live in Newtownards


----------



## MaryC (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi Sunny,

Thanks for the welcome, your my first message!. I live in Banbridge and am being treated in Craigavon area hospital. I'm starting on clomid, i have been on it before with my first child, so i know what a delight it is!!!!!!!! The only thing is my dose has been increased so to say i am apprehensive about the hot flushes etc is an understatement, my husband is very afraid!!!

I will join the northern ireland girls, i have read some of the messages on it and it seems like everyone gets on really well and are really friendly. I don't really know Newtownards although i have been there a few times, i few a small airplane from there over the mourne mountains, it was great!.

Mary


----------



## Fionab (Aug 30, 2006)

Mary

I live in Banbridge as well and had originally been with Dr Heasley in Craigavon Area Hospital until they sent me to RFC.  Come and join us on the NI thread.

Fiona


----------

